# Any Firefly fans out there?



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Last night I was one of the lucky few who got to see Serenity (the Firefly movie) at a sneak preview screening 4 months early.

All I can say is *WOW!*

If you like any of Joss Whedon's work (Buffy, Angel and lots of other stuff: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0923736/ ), you'll love this movie. Heck, if you _don't _ like Joss Whedon's work, I bet you'll still love this movie. Best film I've seen in a long time. I'm not going to say a d*mn thing about it, though, cause I don't want to spoil the surprises for anyone.

If you've never seen Firefly, go buy the DVD set... You won't be disappointed. If that's too big a commitment for you, the Sci-Fi channel will be showing the series begining July 22.

I heard there was some other Sci-Fi movie that came out last week, but I can't seem to remember what it was...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Space Battles, or something like that, I think.


----------

